# ORA - Orora Limited



## System (18 December 2013)

Orora Limited (ORA) was formed from the restructure of Amcor Limited (AMC), involving the separation of the Orora Business from Amcor's remaining businesses (being Flexibles and Rigid Plastics) into two separate entities. 

The result of the Demerger will be that Orora Limited will become an independent newly listed entity on ASX. All of the other existing businesses will continue to operate within the existing Amcor entity listed on ASX.


----------



## Kryzz (12 January 2018)

What a top trending stock this one has been over the years. Now consolidating above recent highs, posturing for another leg higher. Another spin off/demerger success story.


----------



## Kryzz (20 July 2018)

Kryzz said:


> What a top trending stock this one has been over the years. Now consolidating above recent highs, posturing for another leg higher. Another spin off/demerger success story.
> 
> View attachment 85641




Orora still kicking goals, much more of a slow burner than some of the other runners on the ASX atm but hasn't had any sign. Bennelong recently took a $220m stake of this company.


----------



## greggles (15 August 2019)

Orora back to November 2016 prices after being hammered today following the release of their FY19 financials.

A quick read of the results seems to indicate that the cost of manufacturing in Australia is becoming more costly and margins are being squeezed as a result; and a weaker Australian dollar, margin pressures and "tough trading conditions" were responsible for the under-performance of their US businesses.

Current Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer Nigel Garrard is retiring effective 30 September 2019.

It doesn't look like things are going to turn around anytime soon for ORA and it has been punished by the market today as a result, currently down 15.3% to $2.71.


----------



## tinhat (15 August 2019)

greggles said:


> Orora back to November 2016 prices after being hammered today following the release of their FY19 financials.
> 
> A quick read of the results seems to indicate that the cost of manufacturing in Australia is becoming more costly and margins are being squeezed as a result; and a weaker Australian dollar, margin pressures and "tough trading conditions" were responsible for the under-performance of their US businesses.
> 
> ...




This is a stock I've been following for a while but never owned. I'm not really into packaging from an environmental point of view. Also, traditionally this type of business would be seen as "defensive", but what use is that to my investing style (none!). I;m not a fund manager.

I haven't read their report so I am going from your account. How are manufacturing costs in Australia outstripping other countries? Is it because we haven't had a serious energy and climate change policy or governance far too long now? I'm guessing it's energy. What else could it be?


----------



## rnr (15 August 2019)

And yet another stock where the results were released at 8:23 am (at best 13 minutes after the open) and the opening price was down 29¢ from yesterdays close....what amazing foresight!


----------



## Trav. (21 October 2020)

I purchased ORA a couple of weeks ago due to it coming up in my weekly CAM scan and todays AGM has been an added bonus with SP up today. 

Some info below and hopefully ORA can hold current gains














						Orora
					






					www.ororagroup.com


----------



## Boggo (14 March 2021)

I'm guessing that you are still holding this @Trav. 
Travelling nicely at the moment.

(Weekly x 2 - click to expand)


----------



## Trav. (18 March 2021)

Boggo said:


> I'm guessing that you are still holding this @Trav.
> Travelling nicely at the moment.



You would thinks so, but unfortunately I probably saw something shiny elsewhere and moved on.


----------

